# Virgule avant et après une proposition relative ?



## Yanne13

Bonjour, 

pourriez-vous m'aider avec la ponctuation dans la phrase suivante? Y a-t-il les virgules devant OU? Et le point-virgule qui sépare les deux celui?

 On présente deux cas de figure: celui qui est considéré comme typique, où l'enfant vit avec ses parents jusqu'à l'âge de sa maturité ; et celui que l'on peut nommer atypique, où l'enfant quitte le foyer parental prématurément. 

Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, ce serait :

On présente deux cas de figure : celui qui est considéré comme typique où l'enfant vit avec ses parents jusqu'à l'âge de sa maturité, et celui que l'on peut nommer atypique où l'enfant quitte le foyer parental prématurément.

voire

On présente deux cas de figure : celui qui est considéré comme typique, où l'enfant vit avec ses parents jusqu'à l'âge de sa maturité ; et celui que l'on peut nommer atypique, où l'enfant quitte le foyer parental prématurément. 

Mais je verrais plutôt la première car les deux propositions séparées par une virgule sont en rapport direct.

Si l'on tient absolument au point virgule, il faudrait des renvois à la ligne 

On présente deux cas de figure :
 celui qui est considéré comme typique, où l'enfant vit avec ses parents jusqu'à l'âge de sa maturité ;
 celui que l'on peut nommer atypique, où l'enfant quitte le foyer parental prématurément.


----------



## Yanne13

Et dans la première version, il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre des virgules devant OU? 

Moi aussi, je préfère les phrases pas trop ponctuées.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pas selon moi, je pense que la phrase jusqu'à _sa maturité_ n'est pas assez longue pour qu'on ne puisse pas la dire d'un seule traite. Mais le sens des virgules, c'est aussi un peu subjectif ...


----------



## Flore!

Lacuzon said:


> Mais le sens des virgules, c'est aussi un peu subjectif ...


Je suis d'accord 

Les deux versions me vont mais je crois que moi, instinctivement, j'aurais mis des virgules (de même que j'aurais fait la pause à l'oral) 

Mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que les virgules sont souvent une histoire de goût, comme l'a souligné Lacuzon


----------



## quinoa

Moi aussi j'aurais mis la virgule avant le "où", mais pas de point-virgule mais une virgule encore avant "et celui", et encore une virgule avant le second "où".


----------



## Yanne13

Merci à tous, j'opte pour la variante suivante:

On présente deux cas de figure : celui qui est considéré comme typique, où l'enfant vit avec ses parents jusqu'à l'âge de sa maturité, et celui que l'on peut nommer atypique, où l'enfant quitte le foyer parental prématurément.

Bonsoir, Y.


----------



## Flore!

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi Quinoa !
... et pourtant...  il paraît que c'est une faute de mettre une virgule devant "et". On m'a souvent reprise à ce sujet parce que j'ai toujours tendance à en mettre une. Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment une faute, mais il faut croire que oui car j'ai été maintes fois reprise et par des personnes différentes !
(ce qui ne m'empêche pas de continuer à mettre une virgule cela dit  j'attends de tomber sur une argumentation sans faille en sa défaveur)


----------



## quinoa

La nuance ici est que le "et celui" vient après la relative "où ..." qui elle doit être une incise et donc inscrite entre deux virgules, ce qui fait que la virgule avant "et celui" en fait, c'est celle qu'il faut après "où ...".

*Flore*, On a dû vous reprendre sur des cas où les deux éléments coordonnés étaient vraiment mis côte à côte. Enfin je suppose...
Je me souviens en fac d'avoir aussi été repris à ce sujet mais le prof en question était plus clair, et je vous en livre ce que j'en ai retenu, et surtout que ça me semble assez logique.


----------



## CarotteXU

Bonsoir tout le monde... 
Je vous prie de voir les deux phrases suivantes:

1. Il s’était élancé vers la fenêtre qu’il avait ouverte ;
2. Il s’était élancé vers la fenêtre, qu’il avait ouverte.

Avec ou sans virgule, Le sens de la phrase reste-t-il le même ? Sinon, quelle est la différence ?

Merci beaucoup, bonne soirée!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La première phrase me paraît se suffire à elle même sans virgule.
Quant à la seconde, j'attendrais une suite :

Il s’était élancé vers la fenêtre, qu’il avait ouverte, pour voir ce qui se passait au dehors
Il s’était élancé vers la fenêtre, qu’il avait ouverte pour entendre ce qui se passait dehors, afin d'apercevoir la montgolfière.

Dans ces deux phrases, l'incise (le texte entre les deux virgules) pourrait être enlevé sans que le sens de la phrase en soit changé.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi, ces deux phrases ont une signification assez différente.

"... vers la fenêtre qu'il avait ouverte" : il y a *plusieurs* fenêtres, mais une seule qu'il ait lui-même ouverte, et donc aussi celle vers laquelle _il s'élança_.

"... vers la fenêtre, qu'il avait ouverte" : il n'y a qu'*une seule* fenêtre, et il se trouve aussi qu'il avait ouvert cette dernière.

Vu sous cet angle, la seconde phrase ne me semble pas impliquer nécessairement une suite.


----------



## quinoa

Suis assez d'accord avec snarkhunter.
Dans la phrase sans virgule, le déterminant "la" porte sur "fenêtre qu'il avait ouverte".
Il y a "une fenêtre qu'il avait ouverte" et il s'élance vers celle-ci.

Dans la seconde, avec virgule, le déterminant porte sur "fenêtre". Il y avait une fenêtre. Il s'est élancé vers celle-ci, et on précise le fait qu'il l'avait ouverte.

Autrement dit , la relative n'est pas de même nature.
Dans la 1ère, elle est partie intégrante du repérage de la fenêtre, fait partie de son identification.
Dans la 2ème, elle n'est qu'un élément descriptif supplémentaire.

Du moins, il me semble...


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> Pour moi, ces deux phrases ont une signification assez différente.
> 
> "... vers la fenêtre qu'il avait ouverte" : il y a *plusieurs* fenêtres, mais une seule qu'il ait lui-même ouverte, et donc aussi celle vers laquelle _il s'élança_.
> 
> "... vers la fenêtre, qu'il avait ouverte" : il n'y a qu'*une seule* fenêtre, et il se trouve aussi qu'il avait ouvert cette dernière.
> 
> Vu sous cet angle, la seconde phrase ne me semble pas impliquer nécessairement une suite.


+1 aussi !


----------



## CuiZinieR

Bonjour,

 J'aimerais savoir quelle est la phrase utilisant la virgule correctement à travers l'exemple ci-dessous. En effet, j'hésite parfois quant à l'emplacement de la virgule an français, qui est souvent different en anglais.

Voici la phrase d'exemple: 

#1 "Les lycéens à faible revenu de Minneapolis et Saint Paul qui ont les capacités et la motivation pour entrer à l’université, bénéficieront d’une bourse sur deux ans de 80 000$ de la part de Medtronic Foundation." Ceci est ma suggestion avec une virgule seulement.

#2 "Les lycéens à faible revenu de Minneapolis et Saint Paul, qui ont les capacités et la motivation pour entrer à l’université, bénéficieront d’une bourse sur deux ans de 80 000$ de la part de Medtronic Foundation." 2 virgules.

#3 "Les lycéens à faible revenu de Minneapolis et Saint Paul qui ont les capacités et la motivation pour entrer à l’université bénéficieront d’une bourse sur deux ans de 80 000$ de la part de Medtronic Foundation." Sans virgule.

J'aimerais savoir quelle est la phrase la plus correcte quant à l'usage de la virgule. S'il y a une meilleure phrase, merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La #2, avec 1re virgule après St Paul,  a un sens particulier : Elle implique que _tous_ les lycéens à faible revenu de Minneapolis et Saint Paul sont capables et motivés, sans aucune exception.
Les deux autres (#1 et #3) ont le même sens pour moi, la virgule (#1) m'est aussi préférable pour faciliter la lecture.


----------



## MarcusK

Le no 3.
La ponctuation modifie le sens. Sans virgules, ça signifie qu'avoir les capacités et la motivation est une condition pour obtenir la bourse. Avec une virgule avant "qui", on ajoute une simple précision, mais sans que ça soit une condition pour l'obtention de la bourse.


----------



## Maître Capello

En principe, la première phrase n'est pas correcte car, à moins d'une incise comme dans le second exemple, on ne sépare jamais un verbe de son sujet par une virgule. C'est donc bien la troisième phrase qui convient dans le contexte donné.


----------



## CuiZinieR

Merci à vous. Il semble donc que ce soit la #3 la bonne réponse.


----------



## épuisette

Bonjour à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous car j'ai un doute concernant une question de typographie. Je suis en train de relire un texte et à plusieurs reprises l'auteur ou le traducteur a fait une utilisation de la virgule qui me dérange. 

Je ne saurai l'expliquer mais j'ai l'impression que la virgule n'est pas indispensable. Spontanément, si j'avais moi-même écrit ces phrases, je n'aurais pas mis de virgule.

Voici quelques exemples:

*"Arthur revient avec une tasse de thé, que Mary n'eut pas la force de prendre."*

*"Le sol se déroba sous les jambes de la jeune fille, qui se plia en deux."

"Une de tes collègues m'a donné le numéro de Sandra, qui m'a raconté le reste."

*Qu'en pensez-vous ? Y a-t-il une règle de ponctuation/grammaire qui exige la virgule ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

La virgule n'est pas indispensable dans ce cas, mais on peut la préférer étant donné que ces propositions relatives sont *descriptives* et non pas restrictives.

Comparer :
_Marc*,* qui se trouve sous le réverbère*,* fume une cigarette._ (La relative est descriptive : elle donne une information supplémentaire sur Marc.)
_L'homme qui se trouve sous le réverbère fume une cigarette._ (La relative est restrictive : elle précise de quel homme on parle.)


----------



## Nraot

Pardon, Maître, vous voulez dire que les virgules *sont facultatives* avec une proposition relative descriptive ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, si je dis « pas indispensable », c'est forcément que c'est facultatif.


----------



## Nraot

J’avais donc bien compris . La raison de ma perplexité est qu’il me semble que le sens de la proposition relative, restrictif ou descriptif, ne peut très généralement pas être déterminé par le contenu de la relative en lui-même.

Dans votre exemple : 





Maître Capello said:


> _Marc_*,*_ qui se trouve sous le réverbère_*,*_ fume une cigarette._ (La relative est descriptive : elle donne une information supplémentaire sur Marc.)
> _L'homme qui se trouve sous le réverbère fume une cigarette._ (La relative est restrictive : elle précise de quel homme on parle.)


En ce qui concerne la deuxième phrase, elle est restrictive parce qu'il n'y a pas de virgule. La version descriptive de la même phrase, _L’homme, qui se trouve sous le réverbère, fume une cigarette_, est tout également correcte et plausible, et vous auriez pu la donner pour la comparaison.

C'est plus délicat avec un nom propre, mais je tente une version restrictive de votre première phrase, l'exemple de descriptive :
De ma maison, j'aperçois dans la rue deux de mes amis qui s’appellent tous deux Marc, l’un sous un réverbère, l’autre sur un banc. Un visiteur me demande ce qu'ils font. Je les lui montre par la fenêtre : _« Marc qui se trouve sous le réverbère fume une cigarette.__  Marc qui est assis sur le banc… »_ D'accord, c'est un peu tordu (et j'écrirais plus probablement "Le Marc qui…").
Ou alors, "Marc qui se trouve sous le réverbère" pourrait être un surnom de l’intéressé… encore plus tordu, mais néanmoins…

L'un et l'autre sens me paraissent très fréquemment possibles ; on ne peut donc pas se passer si facilement d'accompagner une proposition relative descriptive par des virgules. Je vais réfléchir à l'exercice avec les trois exemples d'épuisette, auxquels, j'en conviens, était restreint votre "pas indispensable".
À mon humble avis et contre celui d'illustres grammairiens que je ne suis pas, descriptive+virgules devrait être la règle, avec de très rares exceptions. En tout cas, c'est ce que je recommande avec une insistance assez intransigeante quand je joue au relecteur, ça évite que l'on prenne des libertés sous prétexte de "pas indispensable".


----------



## quinoa

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la proposition de Lacuzon. Je pense tout de même que je ne mettrais pas un point-virgule mais une simple virgule.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nraot said:


> La raison de ma perplexité est qu’il me semble que  le sens de la proposition relative, restrictif ou descriptif, ne peut  très généralement pas être déterminé par le contenu de la relative en  lui-même.


Le sens est en revanche presque systématiquement déterminé par le contexte :  s'il a déjà été question de cet homme-là, c'est que la proposition  relative est descriptive ; sinon elle est restrictive.



Nraot said:


> C'est plus délicat avec un nom propre, mais je tente une version restrictive […] D'accord, c'est un peu tordu


C'est de la capillotractation de haut vol.  En d'autres termes, c'est complètement tordu… 



> À mon humble avis et contre celui d'illustres grammairiens que je ne suis pas, descriptive+virgules devrait être la règle, avec de très rares exceptions. En tout cas, c'est ce que je recommande avec une insistance assez intransigeante quand je joue au relecteur, ça évite que l'on prenne des libertés sous prétexte de "pas indispensable".


Le bon usage de l'emploi (ou l'omission) des virgules est avant tout une question de clarté et de rythme de la phrase. On ne devrait pas vouloir imposer de règle trop rigide…


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour !

Pourriez-vous m’expliquer s'il existe un lien entre l'absence d'une virgule et le sens de la deuxième subordonnée dans la phrase de Chateaubriand J_e recherchai surtout dans mes voyages les artistes et ces hommes divins qui chantent les dieux sur la lyre et la félicité des peuples qui honorent les lois, la religion et les tombeaux_ ? À quel antécédent se rapporte la subordonnée _qui honorent les lois, la religion et les tombeaux _: _à ces hommes divins_ ou _à des peuples_ ? Il me semble qu’elle se rapporte à _des peuples_, sinon Chateaubriand aurait mis une virgule avant _qui honorent les lois, la religion et les tombeaux: Je recherchai surtout dans mes voyages les artistes et ces hommes divins qui chantent les dieux sur la lyre et la félicité des peuples*,* qui honorent les lois, la religion et les tombeaux ? _ Mais je n’en suis pas sûre. Merci d’avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

_A priori_, c'est bien "(des) peuples" qui est ici l'antécédent.
Plutôt qu'ajouter une virgule, pour "rendre la phrase plus claire", on aurait pu aussi déplacer dans cette hypothèse toute la fin de la phrase et la transférer après "lyre".


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, snarkhunter!  Tout est clair maintenant!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, en l'absence de virgule devant un pronom relatif, celui-ci se réfère normalement toujours au syntagme nominal qui précède immédiatement (donc ici : _des peuples_).


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello!


----------

